# What is your favorite pasta sauce?



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Inspired by ArtMusic's thread. The variety of pasta sauces is potentially infinite, but I've tried to list some classics.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't decide, so I voted for nearly all. The best part of pasta is the variety. 

One of my favorite "others" is radicchio and pancetta, which also works great with risotto. With pasta, I throw in some tomatoes is well. Plus crushed red pepper. 

Olives factor into a lot of great sauces. I even like very basic pasta with bread crumbs (maybe with fried egg on top). And there there's all those Asian noodle dishes...

EDIT: also, peas/prosciutto is a bit of a classic combination. Oh, and pesto, potatoes and green beans. 

I know someone is going to mention chicken, but that's one thing I don't favor: pasta with chunks of chicken breast in it. Chicken breast is usually dull enough, but small chunks aren't usually even juicy.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I've voted for three, all tomato sauces - tomato, puttanesca and tomato with eggplant ("alla norma").

There are, of course, many ways to make a "plain tomato" sauce, with various uses of aromatics and herbs, and I like them all, depending on my mood.

I don't like chicken in pasta sauce either. It doesn't work.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like many sauces. It is the sauce that really makes the difference. Generally I prefer the red sauces, but I do also enjoy the creamy ones. I love sauce on pasta.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anything as long as the sauce itself isn't too rich and/or fishy - although I don't mind whole shellfish as part of the meal I don't like it pulped. I prefer my sauces a little more on the sour and garlicky side and I don't tend to drown the pasta with it - pasta and sauce for me are an equal partnership.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I like my sauces and women saucy. Putanesca it is


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine is tomato based, and made from scratch. Usually add meatballs to the sauce while simmering. It's a crock pot recipe that cooks in about 5 hours.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

That's easy--arrabbiata. Spicy and tangy (literally it means "angry" in Italian)--it's the best


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i voted all....since i have made them all. plus un-named ones


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Carbonara my all time favourite :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a few more to add and try: Garlic and olive oil w/ broccoli and ham, anchovy butter and this 2 named sauce and pasta- the sauce mafalda/rosetta and the pasta mafalda(wider then fettuccine and not as wide as lasagna noodles)the marinara and heavy cream mixed togather. Vodka optional


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I voted 2 x tomato and pesto but my favourite is my own recipe.

Chop some smoked bacon (can be back or streaky), fry until crisp and the fat runs. Into this tip chopped onion and sweat slowly until onion is cooked. Add chopped tomatoes (fresh or tinned), and any favourite herbs - basil of course goes really well with tomato. Cook for a bit longer (until cooked lol). Serve with any type of pasta. I always have different shapes in my cupboard and usually mix them up to add variety.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ldiat said:


> Just a few more to add and try: Garlic and olive oil w/ broccoli and ham, anchovy butter and this 2 named sauce and pasta- the sauce mafalda/rosetta and the pasta mafalda(wider then fettuccine and not as wide as lasagna noodles)the marinara and heavy cream mixed togather. Vodka optional


We do something similar, except using parsley instead of broccoli. We may have ham or not, depends.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like spray cheese.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Just butter and salt since I ate all the tomato with bread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty standard Ragu with a few more things, but the magic ingredient is chicken liver. Spaghetti Caruso! There's even a music connection. I kid you not, this is great eating.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Spaghetti Amatriciana, but I like many more. I often make Bolognesesauce is big quantities, on the day with a pasta, the rest gets in the freezer and used later for lasagne.
A friend of mine did a very good one with just oil, garlic and lemonzest. And some black peper and sprinkles of parsley for some color. Great for outdoor summerlunch.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Pretty standard Ragu with a few more things, but the magic ingredient is chicken liver. Spaghetti Caruso! There's even a music connection. I kid you not, this is great eating.


True, I used to do this but sadly have given up most meat.

There's also a traditional Italian sauce that's just chicken livers.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

isorhythm said:


> True, I used to do this but sadly have given up most meat.
> 
> There's also a traditional Italian sauce that's just chicken livers.


Chicken Livers... when i was working, we used to call a member when chicken livers Saute was on the menu. sauteed w/ sherry wine, brown sauce and mushrooms....he came in just for the livers.
and there "ain't" nothing like ground cooked chicken livers w/ onions-sherry and mayo. "mousse".


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Paul Newman's Vodka sauce. *insert Homer drooling sound here*


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tomato and Alfredo.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Arrabiata - spicy tomato sauce with peppers


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The one my wife makes with ground turkey, mixed in with tomato sauce. I also like white clam sauce on linguini.

Since I didn't see "wife's ground turkey sauce" on the list, I voted for "clam sauce", particularly, "white".


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

a really good tomato sauce, one that has a very significant amount of garlic, onion, oregano, olive oil, black pepper, etc.......I also like just butter and salt, or just olive oil and salt.

my aunt makes some good clam sauce things but I couldn't eat just pasta w/ clam sauce, it needs shrimp and other seafood IMO.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I voted for 'bolognese' - though I often put my own tweaks into the recipe, different spices like cinnamon and once some cayenne - . Maybe my dish should be called boho-gnese. 

The 'Spaghetti Caruso' sounds delicious. I must try it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! I voted vodka but I lied...To quote Iggy Pop in Boogie Boy: "I like to eat spaghetti with tomato sauce..."


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Parsley, garlic and a sprinkle of hot chili flakes, topped with olive oil.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The one who taste best at that moment.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Carbonara my all time favourite :tiphat:


Spaghetti - AND BACON AND EGGS? Utter GENIUS!


----------

